# a tad blurry



## ScoobyRoo20 (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi all. I love this picture, but it's a little blurry. That's due to I didn't have the flash on. If I had had the flash on, the light's would have not turned up. Is there anyway or anyone who can fix the slight blurriness of this photo? I would like to print it at a better quality than it is. Please help. Also, if this belongs in a different forum, please let me know.







Thanks ya'll


----------



## charizzi (Dec 18, 2005)

hmm I'm not sure if I can be much help though, but I thought I'd reply anyway   If you have a photo editing software, you could try the sharpen tool.  Do you have a larger size of this photo?


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't have the kind of software needed to touch up pictures. I do have a larger size but Shutterfly made them all smaller... I could email you the pic if you'd like to give it a shot.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Dec 20, 2005)

I tried to do a little with your photo, not my best work, but maybe with a little more time on it, I could get it looking a little bit better..Enjoy.
Sara


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for trying, but the picture did not show up. "Remote Linking Forbidden" is what I see.


----------

